# Reala's Naruto Comic Book 2 Thread



## RealaMoreno (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay, only decided to put out one page for a reason or two: I wanted to tease everyone, I need to practice cause I got band rehersal soon, and I think my chicken fingers are burning in the oven...





























!!NEW!!


----------



## zingymaster (Jun 8, 2005)

cant wait, bring out more
i would definity love to see neji


----------



## Freija (Jun 8, 2005)

i vote for Neji


----------



## Haruka (Jun 8, 2005)

Sasuke All the way!!


----------



## Gator (Jun 8, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Sasuke All the way!!


ditto


----------



## hachi chan (Jun 8, 2005)

omg i cant believe sasuke is winning the poll. this is a sad sad day... *shakes head*

oh the first page is looking good! Yay haku!!!
i voted gaara but i would loove to see more shikamaru too ^_^


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 8, 2005)

Neji!! Am I the only one to vote for Fate-boy?


----------



## Haruka (Jun 8, 2005)

Sor far.. neji is winning by 1.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2005)

Gaara, Neji and Sasuke seem to be the favorites of the poll.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 9, 2005)

Moremiormeoremoremoremoremoremoremoremore!!

One thing; how come Haku and Zabuza are still alive?

Is it a time continuum error, alternate universe, or did they arise from their graves?


----------



## ~/Gaara of the sand/~ (Jun 9, 2005)

It sounds like they're just now going after Kakashi when they're gaurding Tazuna Lukannon, am I right?

Lee's not an option!?  :sad  Oh well...I guess I choose Neji


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2005)

This another alt universe. If I get to book 3, it'll conclude the events of book 1. Well, maybe...if I don't come up with something better.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 9, 2005)

Another alternate universe???

Darnit, don't pull an X-Men on us!!

I was referring to the fact that if you've ever been an X-Men fanatic, you'll know there are a kajillion alternate universes in that comic.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2005)

Yay for my new sig...

Anywho, yes, I was an X-Men fanatic. And yes, I know about the universes. Originally, the idea for this book was that you were going to see what happen with other characters while the whole Orochimaru thing was happening with Sasuke, Lee, Sakura, Kakashi, etc. I wanted to tell their stories, but I decided to save that for later.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, okay, that works.

I'm surprised you're not in the Shino FC.  Or the Aburame Clan FC.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2005)

It took so long to get all the shino frames into the same position...I REALLY want to do a small battle between Naruto and Sasuke or something. But that'd take forever.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes it would.


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Jun 9, 2005)

Go Chouji! Fat people need love too!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 10, 2005)

Actually, this sig is make COMPLETELY by me. I'm so proud...hell, I should be, took me like 2 hours. I think I'm gonna make a border on it tomorrow..time for bed now...it be 3:30 am.


----------



## Miso (Jun 10, 2005)

ZOMG! 

I love this style of comic (however it is called)...pixel 2D...

Make more please!


----------



## Haruka (Jun 10, 2005)

Lol, Kakashi is so evil. Eating Naruto's ramen like that. XD


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 10, 2005)

Kakashi!! 

Naruto:  Why does the ramen taunt me so?

Sasuke:  Because...you're a dobe.

Neji:  And a loser.

Naruto:  You're not supposed to be here!ing


----------



## Gator (Jun 10, 2005)

I like the new pages! GJ


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 10, 2005)

Er, what does GJ mean?


----------



## Gator (Jun 10, 2005)

Lukannon said:
			
		

> Er, what does GJ mean?


Good job


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 10, 2005)

Ghizzle! Ha! I've found the secret behind your Sasuke sig!


----------



## Gator (Jun 10, 2005)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Ghizzle! Ha! I've found the secret behind your Sasuke sig!


So I have noticed...lol [can't take the credit tho...vertical made it for me XD]


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 10, 2005)

Hmmm...do you mean the fact that the Sasuke sprite's looks and actions are ripped directly off of Saikyou Ninja Daikessyu 2?

Or do you mean the fact that vertical made it for him?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 10, 2005)

Choice A, Luka.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 10, 2005)

Okies, that clears it up.


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 10, 2005)

I voted for Neji.  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay!!  One more for the angsty, fate-obsessed bishounen!!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 10, 2005)

Aint nothing wrong with that....I mean...I'm a bishounen myself. Girls can't get enough of me...some guys too o.o'


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 10, 2005)

The chances of that are about 1 in 7.

Well, the second book is sure shaping up into a grand epic, isn't it?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 12, 2005)

I hope it will be.


----------



## Freija (Jun 12, 2005)

come on gimme more Neji action


----------



## zingymaster (Jun 12, 2005)

yep, more Neji plz


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow!!  Go Neji!!!!


----------



## SXC_CHICKA (Jun 12, 2005)

>_<'' wow!!! this is rlly kewl!!!i never even guessed that you were actually going to put zabuza and haku in it!! 

so exciting!! :


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, Haku is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 12, 2005)

Yay!  New pages!!


----------



## BlackCoven (Jun 12, 2005)

These are great, you release them pretty fast too, nice job.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Reala, you might wanna make sure you have a couple of back-up posts for the pages if the comic gets too long.  The limit for characters is ten thousand, and if you get too many pages...

Well, I'll be happy, it means there's a need for a back-up post. ^^


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 15, 2005)

*saw Iruka on page 9 and is very very happy*


----------



## hachi chan (Jun 15, 2005)

wow new page already? that was fast! Reala ur the best!!! ^_^


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, it sorta sux that there's no killing, tho...

I wanted to see some blood!!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, LE, that Iruka appearance was just for you.

I didn't want to upset anyone by killing characters off. Well main ones. But you'll someone getting killed I assure you.


----------



## Vetrean (Jun 15, 2005)

Yay!

New page!!!


----------



## SXC_CHICKA (Jun 15, 2005)

wow...you really do post these fast. how do you doo that? its amazing!!! ^_^


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 15, 2005)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Yes, LE, that Iruka appearance was just for you.


You serious?  

  

You're awesome! XD


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 16, 2005)

Hehehe, ^^ Thanks!


----------



## Haruka (Jun 16, 2005)

AHH!! Shino is already out? or it's a bushin?


----------



## hachi chan (Jun 17, 2005)

*blinks* well that was abrupt! shino seriously cant go out that way can he? thats just sad! shino get up!! you beat him once! (well i guess they tied really huh?)


----------



## Freija (Jun 17, 2005)

keep em' comming


----------



## Pat (Jun 17, 2005)

I vote for kakashi simply 'cuz hes so damn cool  

man this comic is so cool  keep it up


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 17, 2005)

Lol @ Pat's sig. Gotta kick start that chidori, eh?


----------



## SXC_CHICKA (Jun 17, 2005)

>_<'' Gooo Shinnooooo!!!!!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but I was busy over the holiday weekend.


----------



## zingymaster (Jun 21, 2005)

hey reala, when is konohamaru going to turn up, he's my 2nd fav character after naruto.....he's so cute


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 21, 2005)

I dun have anything of the Konohamaru gang, but I do have Konohamaru in his younger form. I may add him when I see that it's time.


----------



## BlackCoven (Jun 21, 2005)

Mad props to Shino, he can't be stopped!!!
Looking forward to the next.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 23, 2005)

Hmmers, been having trouble with accessing pages here...and it's been going really slow.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 24, 2005)

I wonder if people are still even reading this o.o'


----------



## Gaia (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm reading it and I luv it


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 25, 2005)

Yay awesome! Thought people got bored of it.


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 25, 2005)

Yey more pages!

I like your new sig, btw, Reala!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks, I like it too ^^


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow, that last post of yours is #1434343!

I am such a nerd.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 25, 2005)

Lol, I'm heading to bed, it's 3:30am and stuff to do in the morning must be done.


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 25, 2005)

Have a good night, and thanks for the new pages!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 25, 2005)

And then I bombard you with more pages! Muhahahaha!


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 25, 2005)

Bring 'em on! 

 Go Sasuke!


----------



## Gator (Jun 26, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> Bring 'em on!
> 
> Go Sasuke!


 copy that WOOT! Sasuke vs Lee... Sasuke has got to win! *look at sig*


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 26, 2005)

Woot for badass sigs, eh Ghiz?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 27, 2005)

Just to let you all know, I'm about to build a site specifically for the comics. I'll let you all know when it's up and running.


----------



## Freija (Jun 27, 2005)

a whole site O_O


----------



## Necroziel (Jun 27, 2005)

wow i cant believe that i havent read this yet really good


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah and I want the same style as tsukiyomi.org. I've always attempted to use that style of less is more as a site design but i don't know how to do it. It's quite frustrating cause I can't get the look I want.


----------



## Gator (Jun 27, 2005)

RealaMoreno said:
			
		

> Woot for badass sigs, eh Ghiz?


 eheheh yeah..and the sasuke vs lee fc...


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the website!


----------



## BlackCoven (Jun 27, 2005)

Holy crap I hope Sasuke gets pwned with the extreme lotus.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry everyone, but I'm gonna be able to put out a page till about tuesday or wednesday. As you know, 4th of July is Monday and I plan to be camping out till about wednesday. Sorry everyone.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jul 5, 2005)

I have returned!


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 5, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jul 12, 2005)

Yay new page. Sorry for such a delay, but I've been away visiting college buddies and working. Yay for work.


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 13, 2005)

Yey! Never underestimate a lazy genius. XD


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jul 13, 2005)

And also Yay for 4 nights of not remembering what I did...hehehe...silly sake.


----------



## BlackCoven (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't want this thread to get lost.  Nice job on these.


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 21, 2005)

Nor me.  Alas, I have returned!!  Damn, I missed a lot.


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 21, 2005)

Nor me.  Alas, I have returned!!  Damn, I missed a lot.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jul 26, 2005)

This thread will not die until I say so! I know I've been away for awhile, but I've been working alot. I'm putting in my 2 weeks notice this Friday, so that should free up a little time to make more pages. AND I have a special surprise coming up too.


----------



## narutofan__man (Jul 26, 2005)

very funny giifs, lol


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 27, 2005)

Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Vetrean (Jul 27, 2005)

Me too.  me too.  me too...


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## LightningElemental (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh boy. 

Glad to see you're still doing these.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah, school caught my attention. Now that that's over (well will be next week) I can resume this.


----------



## Vetrean (Dec 9, 2005)

Holy shit, he updated.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, there's no getting rid of me lol.


----------



## Zhero (Dec 10, 2005)

woah this was actually kinda cool keep making more of this


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Vetrean (Dec 25, 2005)

AN UPDATE!!!


----------



## LightningElemental (Dec 29, 2005)

Schweet!


----------



## Vetrean (Dec 29, 2005)

You said it, man!


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Mister or Missis Realomealo or somethin like that......How did you make that stuff oh and could you put lots more of action into it.


----------



## Haruka (Dec 29, 2005)

Finally! You finally continued it. I remember the first time I saw this was like in the summer.


----------



## Vetrean (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually, the first time we saw this was like, last summer.  Or at the very least last spring.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Dec 30, 2005)

Aye, I'm very busy with projects and final fantasy XD Looka the Hinata FC and you'll see what else I'm working on.


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Vetrean (Jan 6, 2006)

Anudder update!


----------



## LightningElemental (Jan 8, 2006)

Yey! Go Neji! <3


----------



## K' (Mar 3, 2007)

I like those little Comics


----------



## RealaMoreno (Oct 26, 2009)

Lol I remember this.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Oct 27, 2009)

WOW!  This is flippin' AWESOME!  I saw some pages of it, mostly from 16 to 20 and I must say that the action looks great! Not pretty sure if it's better than like in the manga but I can definitely _feel_ the motion!


----------

